# كتيبات الصيانة لجميع موديلات اجهزة مراقبة المريض ماركة datascope



## سمير طايع (29 مارس 2009)

اليكم هذا الرابط لشركة datascope وبه حميع الـ service manuals الخاصة بموديلات اجهزة مراقبة المريض وهي accutorr plus , trio , passport 2 

http://www.datascopemonitors.us/ts/service_manuals.html


----------



## المسلم84 (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي...

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله...


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الغالى ويسلمو ايديك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (12 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز
الموقع لا يعمل ابدااااااااااااااااا الرجاء اعد ارسال الملف
my friend 
this web site not working ... please resend this file
thanks


----------



## ahmadba (13 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## biomed eng (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

